# Easy recipe with saffron



## shurik1986 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

I bought a packet of crushed dried saffron just out of interest. I heard it is one of the most expensive spices you can purchase. A few weeks later I also heard that the dried crushed saffron does not keep its flavour for very long and it is best to buy the dried stigmas from the flower and crush them up yourself when about to cook with it. Does anybody know any easy recipes I can use it for? Or if it is even worth it given that I've had this spice packet for 3 weeks now?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/parmigiano-reggiano-and-saffron-risotto-74971.html


----------



## shurik1986 (Sep 26, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/parmigiano-reggiano-and-saffron-risotto-74971.html



Nice. Thanks


----------



## qmax (Sep 26, 2011)

shurik1986 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I bought a packet of crushed dried saffron just out of interest. I heard it is one of the most expensive spices you can purchase. A few weeks later I also heard that the dried crushed saffron does not keep its flavour for very long and it is best to buy the dried stigmas from the flower and crush them up yourself when about to cook with it. Does anybody know any easy recipes I can use it for? Or if it is even worth it given that I've had this spice packet for 3 weeks now?



You're in Melbourne?

One of the nicest cities I have ever been to.


----------



## shurik1986 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yep. I have just moved here a couple of months ago. It is a great city indeed. I can't wait to explore more of it.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 27, 2011)

shurik1986 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I bought a packet of crushed dried saffron just out of interest. I heard it is one of the most expensive spices you can purchase. A few weeks later I also heard that the dried crushed saffron does not keep its flavour for very long and it is best to buy the dried stigmas from the flower and crush them up yourself when about to cook with it. Does anybody know any easy recipes I can use it for? Or if it is even worth it given that I've had this spice packet for 3 weeks now?



Hi shurik1986, I've been using those packets for years (the ones I find here in Italy, with a saffron powder inside), and sometimes I add them to a recipe even months after I bought them, but I never noticed any flavor loss.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 27, 2011)

Included in my order from the Spice House, I splurged and got a gram of saffron when I was in the States. It is the saffron "threads." A chef friend told me to keep it in the freezer...I don't know if that is necessary--anyone? I haven't opened the package and am saving it for something special...it was pricey. I believe it is from Spain.


----------



## DedeBear (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree with Luca.  Have used both threads (soak in a little water first, then throw both the saffron and water into the sauce) and crushed and do not notice a taste difference and think my taste buds are well in order.  Haven't bothered with freezing and it lasts here just fine.  Try an Indian saffron chicken or same with a favorite white fish with a firm flesh for an easy taste of this wonderful spice.  Also Spanish Paella.  Can post recipies for either if anyone interested. I use this spice a lot and can offer lots of suggestions, but both of these pretty quick and easy.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 27, 2011)

Great to add to poaching liquids for gentle coloring and a nice "perfume". Great for Mediterranean, North African, Spanish(of course) Stews/tagines/soups, or even in a court bullion. Heck, just in steamed rice is nice. Bloom it in a little water, and mix in with a little roasted garlic and red chili flakes and make a kick a** Aioli. Great with Mussels, clams, shrimp, lobster, and firm white fish, pork, or poultry.


----------

